
Fastest Landing pages - optimalio
http://optimal.io/benchmarks/saas/landing-page-web-peformance-report-Q1-2016.html
======
optimalio
We are trying to collect all landing page companies in this list and as most
of you know - speed is not an option for landing pages anymore - this is a key
factor in web site conversion. This gives a general idea of how these
companies approach web site speed and how optimized they are. Any help in
getting all these companies in this list would be appreciated :)

------
kseistrup
It is unclear if a higher score is considered better or worse.

~~~
optimalio
A higher score (this is based on google's PageSpeed) is considered better. The
Score ranges from 0 to 100 points. A score of 85 or above indicates that the
page is performing well.

The primary focus is the time taken to do an above-the-fold load ie. Elapsed
time from the moment a user requests a new page and to the moment the above-
the-fold content is rendered by the browser.

